# open work permit



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
This software company in mumbai is doing a work permit for my wife for canada. Its a long term work permit.

Her company is telling that they can also sponsor a open work permit for me . Just wanted to know if i will have to quit my current job for this? I work in a different company. Also if my work permit is done can I go to canada and work there after few months after it is done?

Please enlighten me on this. 

Thanks...


----------

